# Line appearing in profile



## merquiades

Hello.  Lately when I have been checking out foreros' profiles I notice under occupation the following line:  *Internacionalista de profesión. Actualmente doy cursos de capacitación empresarial y estoy en proceso de certificación como 'Coach*'  The first time I believed it was true but then I observed it was added to profiles of many different people who obviously aren't all business coaches or even speak Spanish.  I wonder what has caused this???  You may want to look into it.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks. Can you give me an example profile?


----------



## merquiades

mkellogg said:


> Thanks. Can you give me an example profile?



Hello Mike.  Yes, of course.  We'll try your profile. 




> Acerca de mkellogg
> Lengua materna:
> US English
> Otras lenguas:
> Spanish; basic understanding: French and Portuguese
> Ubicación geográfica:
> Virginia, US
> Intereses:
> Spain, Europe, world domination
> Ocupación:
> I run these websites.
> Internacionalista de profesión. Actualmente doy cursos de capacitación empresarial y estoy en proceso de certificación como 'Coach':
> It is impossible to write one's own biography. That's an autobiography.
> Sexo:
> Male


----------



## mkellogg

That is quite strange.  I don't see the same thing.  Try a different web browser to see if you see it there.

My suspicion is that some sort of malware is inserting it, but why?


----------



## Loob

Mike: just to say ~ I don't see merquiades' extra line in your profile when I've got "English(US)" selected in the language chooser at the bottom of the page.  But I _do_ see it if I select "Español"....

ADDED: I've just checked with other languages selected. It only happens with Spanish.


----------



## mkellogg

Ah, mystery solved.  I'll get it fixed in a few minutes.  Good job, Loob!


----------



## merquiades

Thanks a lot to both of you!


----------



## merquiades

Hi.  The exact same phenomenon has reappeared with this sentence:  *I was born in Córdoba, Argentina. I graduated as an English translator at UNC (Universidad Nacional de Córdoba) many many years ago... so WR is my way to refresh my English and it helps me keep learning. I'm married and have three daughters. *

Check out here or here


----------



## Cagey

It's the same as before.  I don't see it with when the "Language Chooser" is set to English, but the line suddenly appears when it's set to Español.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

merquiades said:


> Hi.  The exact same phenomenon has reappeared with this sentence:  *I was born in Córdoba, Argentina. I graduated as an English translator at UNC (Universidad Nacional de Córdoba) many many years ago... so WR is my way to refresh my English and it helps me keep learning. I'm married and have three daughters. *
> 
> Check out here or here


Yes, it also happens to me...


----------



## Hector9

I can't see what you say, and I'm using Spanish language on the forum.


----------



## Cagey

Hector9 said:


> I can't see what you say, and I'm using Spanish language on the forum.


I don't see it anymore either.  It seems likely that Mike fixed it.


----------



## mkellogg

Cagey said:


> I don't see it anymore either.  It seems likely that Mike fixed it.



I forgot to post!  Yes, I fixed it.


----------



## merquiades

It has partially been fixed.  The sentence is gone, and is now just a *:*.  I guess it should state *Biografía:*.  It looks like Mike is on it.


----------



## mkellogg

Just a colon? 

Somebody _qualified_, please go here [link removed] and provide the Spanish translations, and post here when you have done it.


----------



## Cagey

He's right.  This is from my profile, switched to 'Español': 
There shouldn't be a line-space there. 
(I made the colon red.) 


> *Ocupación:*
> Reading.
> *:*
> Finished: Kurt Vonnegut "Cat's Cradle" (Read it twice.)
> "Hocus Pocus" (Liked it.)


*Added*: It occurs to me that the colon was added back after Mike removed the line.  I checked my profile then, and I believe that I would have noticed the extra space if it had been there.  Of course, I may be mistaken.

(The colon is gone now.)


----------



## merquiades

mkellogg said:


> Just a colon?
> 
> Somebody _qualified_, please go here and provide the Spanish translations, and post here when you have done it.



I went ahead and sent a translation of the three items


----------



## mkellogg

merquiades said:


> I went ahead and sent a translation of the three items


Thanks, Merquiades.  I just submitted the changes, so they should be visible now.


----------

